# Red tater oven fries?



## Angie (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to make oven fries tonight but only have red potatoes.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Do you think it'll work or am I better off just making roasted taters?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd roast them.  Toss with oil and rosemary and minced garlic, salt and pepper.  Roast at 425F


----------



## Angie (Oct 12, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I'd roast them. Toss with oil and rosemary and minced garlic, salt and pepper. Roast at 425F


 
Thanks. Perfect timing too.  I just washed them off and had to make that crucial decision!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 12, 2007)

Cut them into wedges and roast as usual  that how I make my oven fries.I prefer red potatoes for oven roasting.


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

What are oven fries? I was assuming they were just roasted potatoes?


----------



## Angie (Oct 12, 2007)

I made them with red onion, parsley, fresh chives, fresh ground pepper, seasoning salt, oil and lemon juice.  I can't wait!


----------



## Angie (Oct 12, 2007)

keltin said:


> What are oven fries? I was assuming they were just roasted potatoes?


 
Usually they are baking taters cut into strips (like fries), seasoned and baked.


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

Angie said:


> Usually they are baking taters cut into strips (like fries), seasoned and baked.


 

Oh, so it refers to the cut?


----------



## Angie (Oct 12, 2007)

I think so...but an expert here could easily prove me wrong!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 12, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I'd roast them.  Toss with oil and rosemary and minced garlic, salt and pepper.  Roast at 425F



andy i'd love to roast some garlic along with my potatoes but i tried it once and the garlic burned.

How do you get away with it?  bigger garlic pieces?

cheers

i do roast onions with mine tho


----------



## Angie (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a recipe that looks good..
Potatoes are cooked in the oven with butter, olive oil, garlic, and onion.
*INGREDIENTS:*


2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons butter
5 large baking potatoes, about 3 to 3 1/2 pounds, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
1 large onion, halved then each half quartered
3 large cloves garlic, cut in halves
salt
*PREPARATION:*

Put oil and butter in a 15x10x1-inch jelly roll baking pan. Arrange potatoes, onion, and garlic in the pan. Bake on low rack of oven at 475° for about 1 hour, until golden brown and crispy. Stir occasionally. 

Oven Fried Potato Recipe - Crispy Oven Fried Potatoes


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 12, 2007)

These are not cut into fries but I bet you could. Enjoy! Debbie


SPICY RED POTATOES 







1/2 teaspoon(s) CAYENNE PEPPER
1 teaspoon(s) CHILI POWDER
1 teaspoon(s) ONION SALT
1 teaspoon(s) GARLIC POWDER
2 teaspoon(s) DRIED PARSLEY
6 RED POTATOES; Cut Into 1 Inch Chunks, No Need To Peel.
_____

Boil potato chunks until tender but still firm (about 15 minutes).
Drain and spread out in a 13x9 pan.
Drizzle with 2 tablespoon oil and sprinkle with the spice mixture.
Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes or until crispy, turning every 10 minutes.
_____


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is a recipe that I make on my BBQ grill.
Enjoy! Debbie

GRILLED POTATO WEDGES 






4 large BAKING POTATOES; Or Red Potatoes.
2 clove(s) GARLIC; Finely Minced.
1 1/2 teaspoon(s) PAPRIKA
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
SALT; To Taste.
1/4 cup(s) OLIVE OIL
_____

Combine oil and seasonings in a non-reactive bowl or plactic bag.
Clean the potatoes thoroughly.
Add the potatoes to a large sauce pan of water.
Boil for about 15 minutes.
Drain and cut potatoes into wedges.
Coat potatoes with oil mixture and grill over medium-hot fire turning occasionally until done.
_____


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

Ol-blue said:


> These are not cut into fries but I bet you could. Enjoy! Debbie
> 
> 
> SPICY RED POTATOES
> ...


 
Those look great! They also look a lot like my shake-n-bake potatoes I do. I cut them the same ways an cover with oil and spices then bake at 425 for 30 to 40 minutes. 

I always considered that roasting, so have I not been roasting? What is the difference? Is it the presence of oil, or the temperature, or the position of the rack?

Or is this one of those ambiguous things like “soda” or “pop”, “fridge” or “ice box”. Two names for the same thing?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> andy i'd love to roast some garlic along with my potatoes but i tried it once and the garlic burned.
> 
> How do you get away with it? bigger garlic pieces?
> 
> ...


 
To roast garlic, I cut the tops off a whole head so a cut top surface is exposed for most of the cloves.  Drizzle with olive oil and season with salt and pepper.  place in the middle of a sheet of foil and bring the foil up an all sides to enclose the head of garlic. 

Roast at 350 F for an hour or so.  Remove from the oven and cool a little.  Then you can squeeze the head in your hand and the soft cloves will squirt out like toothpaste from a tube.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 12, 2007)

keltin said:


> Those look great! They also look a lot like my shake-n-bake potatoes I do. I cut them the same ways an cover with oil and spices then bake at 425 for 30 to 40 minutes.
> 
> I always considered that roasting, so have I not been roasting? What is the difference? Is it the presence of oil, or the temperature, or the position of the rack?
> 
> Or is this one of those ambiguous things like “soda” or “pop”, “fridge” or “ice box”. Two names for the same thing?


 
Yep... I think you got it. Either way you call it they turn out great.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 12, 2007)

Everyone seems to like Ranch Dressing as a condiment to lots of foods; pizza, french fries, etc.

We use a powdered Ranch Dressing in my restaurant and I bring some home from time to time, but I know that you can buy it in the regular grocery store.

Try oven roasting your red potatoes cut into fries, uniform slices or pieces.  Sprinkle with olive oil and powdered Ranch Dressing mix.  The flavor is outstanding and it makes a great side.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 12, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> To roast garlic, I cut the tops off a whole head so a cut top surface is exposed for most of the cloves.  Drizzle with olive oil and season with salt and pepper.  place in the middle of a sheet of foil and bring the foil up an all sides to enclose the head of garlic.
> 
> Roast at 350 F for an hour or so.  Remove from the oven and cool a little.  Then you can squeeze the head in your hand and the soft cloves will squirt out like toothpaste from a tube.



Ohhh, i thought you meant you minced garlic and tossed the fresh garlic with the potatoes while you roasted them.

As for the method you describe, indeed, it's heavenly.

I wonder if that would work on a BBQ pit.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Everyone seems to like Ranch Dressing as a condiment to lots of foods; pizza, french fries, etc.
> 
> We use a powdered Ranch Dressing in my restaurant and I bring some home from time to time, but I know that you can buy it in the regular grocery store.
> 
> Try oven roasting your red potatoes cut into fries, uniform slices or pieces.  Sprinkle with olive oil and powdered Ranch Dressing mix.  The flavor is outstanding and it makes a great side.


I never thought of that Aurora but it sounds great. We use a lot of Ranch dressing for dipping bread sticks and I'll bet it makes the potatoes exceptional. Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> Ohhh, i thought you meant you minced garlic and tossed the fresh garlic with the potatoes while you roasted them.
> 
> As for the method you describe, indeed, it's heavenly.
> 
> I wonder if that would work on a BBQ pit.


 
In my first post, I DID mean to mince it and toss itwith the potatoes.  Then I thought you were asking a different question - how to roast garlic - so I posted again.

The minced garlic should stick to the potatoes due to the oil.  I don't experience burning.  How long and at what temperature do you cook at tohat the garlic burns?


----------

